# Personal protective equipment and herbicides



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

I just recently used a lawn dye with my herbicide applications. I didn't realize how easy it is to get the products you're spraying on everything. Id say Im in the upper percentile of clean people and I also work with chemicals at my job and aware of the hazards. I have a 4 gallon flow zone sprayer and I find the tank cleaning process to be a bit messy. I wear gloves, long sleeves, pants, and a respirator. It seems that even taking the proper precautions its impossible to not come in contact with the product. You're spraying the product at your feet basically getting it on your shoes. Maybe unless you leave every bit of what you have on and use for equipment outside but thats almost impossible. Anyone else ever think about this.? What precautions do you take?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

A similar question was asked here recently. I seem to always get a bit of everything I spray on myself although typically not much. I might get a taste and that's not great.


----------



## lawn789 (Jun 16, 2019)

Thanks Ill check out the link


----------

